# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Reha nach RPE unbedingt notwendig?

## peruzzi

Da bei mir nächste Woche die RPE ansteht und sich dann die Frage auftut Reha ja/nein, wollte ich hier einmal die Erfahrungen anderer Leidensgenossen mir anhören. Ich tue mich mit dem Gedanken extrem schwer, eine stationäre Reha (auch im Hinblick auf Corona) durchzuführen. Ich bin zudem ein familienverbundener Mensch, der sich in seiner häuslichen Umgebung einfach am Wohlsten fühlt. Da ich mein ganzes Leben lang Sport getrieben habe könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen, zu Hause die Inkontinenz mit verschriebener KG mit einem Physiotherapeuten ebenfalls in den Griff zu bekommen. Auf Entspannungsübungen und psychische Gespräche kann ich gerne verzichten. Das war schon bei meiner bisher ersten (und hoffentlich letzten) Reha wegen meines chronischen Tinnitus eher kontraproduktiv.
In der blauen Broschüre, die ich mir hier heruntergeladen habe, wird bei den Beckenbodenübungen, aber über die Unerlässlichkeit einer AHB hingewiesen. Ambulant wird hier, zumindest im Saarland, nichts angeboten. Mein Arzt würde mir aber eine Dauer KG-Rezept ausstellen. Ich gehe einmal davon aus, dass das Hauptaugenmerk bei ener Reha auf die Erlangung der Kontinenz gezielt ist? 
Mir fällt der Gedanke an eine kasernierte AHB sehr schwer und macht mir mehr Sorgen wie die OP selber.

----------


## Michi1

Ich möchte dazu nur sagen das ich einen bezahlten Urlaub und so sehe ich eine Reha, nicht ablehnen würde. Ich war 3 Jahre hintereinander. Auch hat es mir viel gebracht mich mit Betroffenen austauschen zu können.

----------


## Ulli68

Moin

Dieselbe Frage ergab sich bei mir letztes Jahr auch. Ich hätte es wohnortnah (3 km ;-) ) machen können. Bin dann deshalb gedanklich umgeschwenkt auf eine ambulante Reha.
Geworden ist es dann gar keine.

Begründung:
1. sofortige Kontinenz nach OP
2. vollkommene Ruhe zu Hause (dann aber auch 6 Wochen)
3. Mein Urologe riet mir (sofern keine Probleme direkt nach der OP auftreten) davon ab. Begründung: Wenn ich ein "leichter Fall" bleiben sollte, würden mich die schwereren Fälle runterziehen. Das habe ich dann noch von mehreren aus diesem Forum gehört.
4. Super Einweisung zum Blasenschliessmuskeltraining in der Klinik (ist definitiv nicht dasselbe wie Beckenbodentraining, obwohl das mit Sicherheit auch nicht schadet). Konnte ich dann zu Hause auch ohne Anleitung weiter fortführen.

Das einzige, was aus meiner Sicht dafür spricht (zumindest mit keinerlei signifikanten OP Folgen) ist die psycho-onkologische Betreuung, wenn man es denn benötigt. Das ist sicher jeder etwas anders gestrickt. 

Und ich weiss hier gibt es jede Menge positiver Erfahrungen mit der Reha. Ich kann halt nur schildern, was mich davon abgehalten hat. Corona mal komplett (war damals kein Thema) aussen vor gelassen.

VG

Ulli

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo peruzzi,

eine AHB soll immer sehr gut sein.

Ich hatte allerdings keine gemacht und bin mit KG und meinem geliebten Schwimmen, es war auch im Sommer, auch sehr gut gefahren. Wichtig ist für Deine Potenz, dass Du Dich selber darum kümmerst, falls Du sonst von keiner Seite darauf hingewiesen wirst (Pumpe, Viagra, ...). In einer AHB kann es nicht passieren, dass da keiner dran denkt.

Alles Gute für Deine OP,
Lutz

----------


## peruzzi

> Ich möchte dazu nur sagen das ich einen bezahlten Urlaub und so sehe ich eine Reha, nicht ablehnen würde. Ich war 3 Jahre hintereinander. Auch hat es mir viel gebracht mich mit Betroffenen austauschen zu können.


Tja, genau der Gedanke habe ich leider nicht. Mir macht der Gedanke an eine Reha eher Angst, wie Freude auf bezahlten Urlaub.

----------


## Michi1

Es könnte natürlich sein das man wegen Corona ein wenig Einschränkungen hat aber normalerweise waren meine Reha alle super. (9 Stck). Mir war es bei den letzten nur wichtig wie man hin- und wieder wegkommt. Ich hatte kein Zweitauto mehr als Rentner.

----------


## martcu

also ich habe auch lange mit mir gerungen. Hatte 10/2019 meine RPE und hatte dann im KKH über den Sozialdienst die AHB beantragt. Nach der RPE war ich sofort kontinent und relativ fit. Nach der Entlassung habe ich den Ort mitgeteilt bekommen. Ich bin dann hingefahren und habe mir die Kurklinik angeschaut. Die Ansage dort war, 3 Wochen und auch am Woende nicht die Klinik verlassen, das fand ich zu heftig und habe wieder abgesagt. Ich denke, dass es richtig war. Ich habe allerdings bereits nach 5 Wochen wieder angefangen zu arbeiten. Das würde ich heute so nicht mehr machen. Martin

----------


## Michi1

Ich bin kein Psychologe aber ich kann mir vorstellen das, wenn solche Krankheit bei einem festgestellt wird leidet der Partner genau so mit. Und meiner Meinung ist dann so eine Auszeit nicht das falscheste. Es kommt jeder ein wenig runter. Gleich wieder aufeinander sitzen und vielleicht zu jammern, weil es nicht ganz so ist wie vorgestellt ist halt auch nicht so prickelnd. Ich habe täglich einmal zu selben Zeit telefoniert und jeden hat das gereicht.

----------


## Reinhold2

Die AHB war für mich ein Zugewinn. Nicht nur was das Physische betrifft, sondern auch die durch Vorträge vermittelten Erkenntnisse. Es gab Vorträge z.B. zur Ernährung, zur Erlangung der Potenz, der richtige Sattel am Fahrrad, das richtige Sitzen, Aufstehen, verhalten bei Inkontinenz und jede Menge anderer Fortbildungen. Man ist unter dauernder medizinischer Betreuung, hat gute Fitnessübungen in der Gruppe, lernt jede Menge Schicksalsgenossen kennen und wird bei Bedarf von einem Psychotherapeuten betreut. Der ganze Tag ist so vollgepackt, dass man nicht dazu kommt evt. in eine Depression zu verfallen und man muss sich nicht um die tägliche Versorgung kümmern. Allerdings gibt es jetzt Corona-bedingt bestimmt Änderungen im täglichen Ablauf.
Also meine Benotung: Daumen hoch!

----------


## martcu

Viel Erfolg für Deine OP.

----------


## Frau40

Ich kann Michi da nur zustimmen. Mein Mann wollte auch erst nicht zur Reha. Aber letztendlich war es für ihn eine sehr sinnvolle Zeit, und ich konnte einmal durchatmen, weil ich wusste, er ist in guten medizinischen Händen. Viele Grüße Sonja

----------


## uwes2403

Da gibt es wohl keine allgemeingültige Aussage..... ich war in SPO und das ärztliche und pflegerische Personal war prima...

Ich bin, abgesehen von der OP Narbe, dort körperlich voll fit angekommen und mir war's zu langweilig. 
Die Trainings, die ich machen durfte und konnte, hätte ich prima auch ambulant machen können und den Rest des Tages zu Hause verbringen. 

Psychoonkologische Betreuung wurde angeboten, aber nicht benötigt, Erfahrungsaustausch war auch nur bedingt möglich, dafür waren die Eingangsvoraussetzungen zu verschieden...ich war mit Absatnd der Jüngste.

Grüße

----------


## ray106

Es kommt sicher auf den Typ an. Ich habe keine gemacht und bin froh darüber. Mein Urologe meinte, ich wäre psychisch gut drauf. Ein Bekannter, der mir seinerzeit die Klinik empfahl, war sehr unglücklich mit der AHB. Die habe ihn total runtergezogen, da viele über ihre Probleme sprachen und er das Positive vermisste. Gut der Psychologe war noch da. Wenn man so etwas braucht, dann kann man das auch ambulant machen, wobei da aber das Problem Termin bei guten ist.

----------


## ursus47

Also ich kann mir gut vorstelle, daß in der AHB manche Quasseltanten vor Ort sind. Und wenn ich operiert bin, denke ich ja sicher erst einmal daß ich auf dem Weg der Besserung bin. Da möchte ich auch nicht beim Essen am Morgen am Mittag am Abend immer nur die Probleme von Tischkollegen hören.
Ich war nach meiner Kolektomie auch 3 Wochen in Bad Krozingen. Ich hatte mich versucht aus Diskussionen raus zu halten. Aber manche Menschen können echt sehr intolerant sein.
Aber was Frau40 schreibt hat schon was. Ich glaube meiner Frau würde es auch ganz gut tun, wenn ich mal 3 Wochen weg wäre.
Na ja jetzt gehen wir erst einmal nach St. Peter Ording und wenn ich dann noch kann, könnte ich ja noch eine AHB beantragen.
Bleibt gesund und habt eine gute Nacht 
LG Urs

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Urs,




> Na ja jetzt gehen wir erst einmal nach St. Peter Ording und wenn ich dann noch kann, könnte ich ja noch eine AHB beantragen.


eine AHB ist nicht dafür gedacht es einfach mal so zu machen oder mitzunehmen.
es ist vorgesehen den Patienten wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen.
also mir hat es nach OP viel gebracht.war nach 4 Wochen wieder fit wie lange nicht vorher.

lg
Adam

----------


## Reinhold2

> und wenn ich dann noch kann, könnte ich ja noch eine AHB beantragen.


Die AHB muss innerhalb einer Frist (ich glaube 14 Tage) nach Entlassung aus dem Krankenhaus angetreten werden.
R.

----------


## Michi1

Reinhold, genau so ist es. Nach der OP kommt die Sozialberatung ans Bett und kann dann alles klar machen. Entweder die AHB sofort, höchstes 14 Tage nach Krankenhausaufenthalt oder keine. Man kann sie nicht aussuchen wann man will. Das macht die Rentenversicherung nicht mit.

----------


## martcu

Also kleine Ergänzung. Die AHB ist eine Anschluss Heilbehandlung und wird wenn sie im KKH vom Sozialdienst beantragt  wird (so gut wie) nie abgelehnt. Allerdings steht es jedem Arbeitnehmer frei einen Antrag auf Reha/Kur zu stellen auch lange Zeit nach der RPE. Der Nachteil ist. man muss den Antrag selbst stellen, sich um eine Stellungnahme des Arztes selbst bemühen und wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit eine Ablehnung erhalten.

----------


## buschreiter

> Also kleine Ergänzung. Die AHB ist eine Anschluss Heilbehandlung und wird wenn sie im KKH vom Sozialdienst beantragt  wird (so gut wie) nie abgelehnt. Allerdings steht es jedem Arbeitnehmer frei einen Antrag auf Reha/Kur zu stellen auch lange Zeit nach der RPE. Der Nachteil ist. man muss den Antrag selbst stellen, sich um eine Stellungnahme des Arztes selbst bemühen und wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit eine Ablehnung erhalten.


Dann hilft relativ häufig ein Widerspruch. Hier kann mWn der VdK gegen kleines Entgelt weiterhelfen https://www.vdk.de/deutschland/

----------


## ursus47

> Also kleine Ergänzung. Die AHB ist eine Anschluss Heilbehandlung und wird wenn sie im KKH vom Sozialdienst beantragt  wird (so gut wie) nie abgelehnt. Allerdings steht es jedem Arbeitnehmer frei einen Antrag auf Reha/Kur zu stellen auch lange Zeit nach der RPE. Der Nachteil ist. man muss den Antrag selbst stellen, sich um eine Stellungnahme des Arztes selbst bemühen und wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit eine Ablehnung erhalten.


Sorry, genau das hatte ich gemeint "REHA Maßnahme". Ich denke der Unterschied wird nicht all zu groß sein zwischen AHB und REHA. Eine REHA hatte ich schon zweimal wegen meiner Behinderung(100%) 
Gruss Urs

----------


## Michi1

Der Unterschied ist, die AHB zahlt die Rentenversicherung und eine REHA die Krankenkasse. Ich hatte zwei AHB, das ging ganz problemlos, während eine Reha gerne abgelehnt wird.

----------


## ursus47

Super Michi, danke so ähnlich hab ich auch gedacht.
Ich wünsch Dir einen guten Tag.
Ich muss gleich los zur 5. Spritze.
LG Urs

----------


## ramflow

... vor 3 Wochen hatte ich meine OP und habe mich auch überzeugen lassen in die AHB zu gehen... ich bin derzeit in Bad Füssing und sehr entspannt hier... (würde allerdings wohl im Nachhinein lieber nach Bad Elster gegangen sein, da das Essen dort spitzenmäßig sein soll). Der Vorteil in der AHB ist, sich um nix kümmern zu müssen, als um sich selbst. Das Beckenbodentraining ist doch nicht so einfach wie ich dachte... ich glaube allein dafür lohnt es sich, zumindest wäre ich Zuhause nicht so dizipliniert. --- Übrigens habe ich auch seit einiger Zeit Tinnitus, hab gehört, das sei ein Begleitsymptom diese Erkrankung!?  

Hoffe deine OP ist gut gelungen...

https://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=1013

----------


## ramflow

> Die AHB muss innerhalb einer Frist (ich glaube 14 Tage) nach Entlassung aus dem Krankenhaus angetreten werden.
> R.


aufgrund der Corona-Situation ist man da derzeit großzügiger... bis zu 4 Wochen nach Entlassung sagte man mir.

----------


## Michi1

ramflow, ändere bitte deinen Link zu Myprostate. Das "de" gehört weg. Danke

----------


## buschreiter

> ... vor 3 Wochen hatte ich meine OP und habe mich auch überzeugen lassen in die AHB zu gehen... ich bin derzeit in Bad Füssing und sehr entspannt hier... (würde allerdings wohl im Nachhinein lieber nach Bad Elster gegangen sein, da das Essen dort spitzenmäßig sein soll). Der Vorteil in der AHB ist, sich um nix kümmern zu müssen, als um sich selbst. Das Beckenbodentraining ist doch nicht so einfach wie ich dachte... ich glaube allein dafür lohnt es sich, zumindest wäre ich Zuhause nicht so dizipliniert. --- Übrigens habe ich auch seit einiger Zeit Tinnitus, hab gehört, das sei ein Begleitsymptom diese Erkrankung!?  
> 
> Hoffe deine OP ist gut gelungen...
> 
> https://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=1013


In Sachen AHB ist das auch meine Erfahrung. Beim Training des Schließmuskels kann man tatsächlich auch vieles falsch machen. Mein Nachbar, der vor über 15 Jahren seine RPE hatte, klemmt heute noch. Hat man wohl damals so gelernt, ist aber nicht sinnvoll. Vielen Männern fehlt wohl auch das Körpergefühl, dabei unterstützen einen die Physios in der AHB.
Lieben Gruß
Achim

----------


## martcu

@ramflow kurze frage an dich, zum Teil aus Neugier und zum Teil weil mich das Thema grundsätzlich immer interessiert. Ich habe gelesen, dass du mit einem PSA von 2,9 einen Gleason 10 hast. Trotzdem OP und auch einseitig Nerven erhaltend operiert wurdest. Bekommst Du denn zusätzlich keine weitere Behandlung? VG Martin

----------


## Michi1

Martin, ich hatte auch Gleason 9 ist auch nicht weit weg davon und ein Jahr nach OP war noch alles O.K. Erst nach ein Jahr ist der PSA wieder gestiegen und ich bekam Bestrahlung. Dann war es 2 Jahre wieder gut und es kam Hormonentzug 3X eine 3 Monatsspritze. Momentan schon das 3x Wert bei <0,07.

----------


## lutzi007

> @ramflow kurze frage an dich, zum Teil aus Neugier und zum Teil weil mich das Thema grundsätzlich immer interessiert. Ich habe gelesen, dass du mit einem PSA von 2,9 einen Gleason 10 hast. Trotzdem OP und auch einseitig Nerven erhaltend operiert wurdest. Bekommst Du denn zusätzlich keine weitere Behandlung? VG Martin


Ich dachte immer, bei Schnittrand R1 wird automatisch eine adjuvante Bestrahlung der Loge vorgeschlagen. Aber ist wohl nicht immer so.
Eine Nerverhaltung hätte ich auch schön gefunden. Da wurde mir aber dringend von abgeraten.
Lutz

----------


## Lothar M

Ich würde jedenfalls ein Reha machen.
Sie bringt viele menschliche, medizinische und seelische Anregungen und Erfahrungen.
Dazu noch Erholung, Abstand und Selbstbestimmtheit.
Beide Rehas haben mir persönlich sehr geholfen und zum Heilungsprozess beigetragen.

Lothar

----------


## Michi1

Ich war sogar dreimal in. 2x AHB das war das erste Mal nach Op und das zweite Mal AHB nach Bestrahlung. Wurde von der Rentenversicherung bezahlt. Ein Jahr später hatte ich dann noch eine REHA die von der Krankenkasse bezahlt wurde.

----------


## Norbert H.

Hallo peruzzi,

ob eine AHB sinnvoll ist hängt sicher vom Ergebnis der RPE ab, aber natürlich auch von der Situation zuhause.
Ich war eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass eine AHB immer sinnvoll ist.
Nach meiner PE war ich bereits im Krankenhaus wieder kontinent. Mein Operateur hat mich dann gefragt was ich in der AHB wolle. Schlimme Geschichten von anderen denen es schlechter geht anhören?
Ich habe mich dann dagegen entschieden und es nicht bereut.

Gruß
Norbert

----------


## Michi1

Dann kannst du ja nicht sagen, dass es nichts ist. Du hast es ja nicht probiert. Ich würde sofort wieder fahren. Das ich von jemanden eine schlimme Geschichte gehört hätte, kann gar nicht sein. Solche sind ja nicht außerhalb ihres Zimmers anzutreffen. Die Personen die sich z.B. in Biergärten oder in Lokalen aufhalten jammern nicht. Auch findet man immer jemanden der mit einem die Wanderwege rund um die Klinik erkunden will. Ist sehr unterhaltend und man kommt raus aus der Tretmühle zu Hause.

----------


## marcado

Hallo Michi,

ich habe genau wie du 2 AHB nach Therapien von der Rentenkasse erstattet bekommen. In welchen Zeitraum und aus was für einen Grund hast du die 3. REHA von KK bezahlt bekommen?

Gruss holger

----------


## Michi1

Genau ein Jahr später hab ich die beantragt und auch genehmigt bekommen. In der AHB haben sie immer etwas von 3x gesagt und das hab ich probiert.

----------


## ramflow

Hi Martin, hab deine Frage erst jetzt gelesen... war genau mit dieser Frage beschäftigt und sie ist immer noch nicht klar. Mein Urologe will mit der adjuvanten Bestrahlung mein Rezidivrisiko von 85% auf 50% senken. Herr Damm berichtet im "ersten Rat" im Punkt 8.1.6, dass eine britische Studie bei 1400 Pat. keinen Unterschied fand. Die Zweitmeinung die ich mir in der UNI-Klinik Ffm geholt habe spricht auch für die Radiatio. Bin sehr unsicher, da man mir die Nebenwirkungen sehr drastisch geschildert hat: Mit Sicherheit der letzte Rest an Potenz geht flöten... und auch Viagra dürfte nicht mehr helfen... Meine Entscheidung ist noch nicht gefallen.

https://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=1013

----------


## ramflow

> Ich dachte immer, bei Schnittrand R1 wird automatisch eine adjuvante Bestrahlung der Loge vorgeschlagen. Aber ist wohl nicht immer so.
> Eine Nerverhaltung hätte ich auch schön gefunden. Da wurde mir aber dringend von abgeraten.
> Lutz


doch das empfiehlt man mir derzeit, aber halt erst 3 Monate nach der OP, wegen der danach andauernden Wundheilungsprozesse. Nerverhaltung ging wohl gut mit daVinci
Viele Grüße! 
Wolfram

https://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=1013

----------


## martcu

Das mit dem Beweisfoto ist wirklich lustig...trotzdem denke ich, dass die Empfehlung der Ärzte in Frankfurt Standard ist, ich würde dem Rat vermutlich folgen. Die finale Entscheidung trifft aber immer der Patient, also Du.

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Wolfram,
die 3 Monate Zeitdifferenz von OP zur Bestrahlung wurden bei mir natürlich auch eingehalten.
Aber Dein PSA ist ja total niedrig. Eigentlich könntest Du noch in Ruhe abwarten, wie sich der weiterentwickelt.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## KarlEmagne

Es gibt selten auch Faelle, wo die PKV eine AHB ablehnt und an die Rentenkasse verweist. Die bei mir leer ist. Also kriegte ich keine.

Wegen guter Kontinenz und sonstiger Fitness war sie aber auch nicht noetig und selbst das Blasentraining der Krankengymnastik haette ich mir sparen koennen.

Ich haette auch nicht in St. Peter Ording oder so rumsitzen wollen. Schliesslich war ich bereits aus 6000km Entfernung eingeflogen und in meiner gewohnten Umgebung in Berlin konnte ich mich optimal erholen.

----------


## Hanzahm

Nach langem hin und herüberlegen habe ich mich gegen eine stationäre Reha entschieden. Allerdings habe ich mir einige Komponenten selbst zusammengestellt. Kontinenztraining mache ich mit einer Physiotherapeutin vor Ort. Zusätzlich hat mir meine Versicherung eine begleitende Psychotherapie genehmigt. Mit dem Paket bin ich bis jetzt sehr zufrieden.

----------

